# 2005 Skoda Fabia Mk 1 Engine layout



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

Does anyone have an engine layout for a Fabia mk 1? Cant seem to find the air intake or the alternator, which I want to cover up before going gun-ho' with the cleaning products and hose.

It's the 1.2 petrol 12v classic...


----------



## Braz11 (Aug 28, 2009)

You tried a Local Skoda Dealership?


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

Braz11 said:


> You tried a Local Skoda Dealership?


They closed down a few months ago. Shame though because I have to go over 30 miles to my next one.


----------



## kayjayf (Jan 22, 2010)

Try this http://briskoda.net/ generally a good source of knowledge on Skodas


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm a member there, but alas no joy. Believe it or not.


----------



## Jagdriver (Feb 8, 2009)

apmaman said:


> Does anyone have an engine layout for a Fabia mk 1? Cant seem to find the air intake or the alternator, which I want to cover up before going gun-ho' with the cleaning products and hose.
> 
> It's the 1.2 petrol 12v classic...


This might help? http://www.haynes.co.uk/webapp/wcs/...10001&storeId=10001&productId=38703&langID=-1

or if you dont want to buy it (assuming it is not cellophane wrapped!) http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_253765_langId_-1_categoryId_165616 read and find out where things are. Although I would think it was worth the money to buy it anyway


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

I completely forgot about Haynes manuals! That would be perfect. Fairly sure they aren't wrapped in halfords but I'm not 100%. 

Thanks!


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

They're now wrapped in my local one!

Wernt wrapped when I first went in on a lunchtime to have a quick look at something but been back recently and they was now cellophane wrapped 

Daz.


----------



## Jagdriver (Feb 8, 2009)

not sure where it is on a fabia but it will look like this http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/2005-SKODA-FA...166045QQihZ019QQcategoryZ100919QQcmdZViewItem or http://www.startermotor-alternator-store.co.uk/skoda-fabia-alternator-349-c.asp

(I have no affiliation at all with these advertisers) google skoda fabia 1.2 alternator may bring up other images


----------



## tweetybelfast (Mar 14, 2010)

you will not need to rap them up, air intake on my sdi is beside the battery and never really looked for altenator but i have had the power hose alround the bay and have had no problem


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks for the help guys.

Managed to get it to look like this.


----------

